# Customising Mackie Control Protocol in Logic



## alexnmt (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I recently bought an Icon Platform M+ with display and have been playing around with it. I have been trying to get it to work with both midi CC and as a fader/transport etc. controller. I have delved into the Logic Control Setup and controller assignments within logic to try to achieve this. I've actually had some success with this, but have hit a wall. 

So, first of all, the Platform M+ is in User defined mode, first three faders have been changed in the Platform editor to control CC1, CC11 and CC21. Everything else is left as it is. In logic, set up the controller as Mackie Control, then delete various zones, modes and controls to try to get everything working to how I want it. 

I've got the first three faders to control CC1, CC11 and then a user defined fader. This user defined fader can be changed depending on what sample library I might be using. This is all working and I can toggle between which CCs the third fader controls using the logic environment by pressing a button on the controller. These faders won't be motorised (I tried this at one point but seemed too distracting/noisy along with a few other problems). 

The next 5 faders on the controller just do basic functions. They will be motorised and control the volumes, mute, solo, select, record arm functions. I have this working as well. Logic shows the 5 tracks that are being controlled by the faders and the bank switch and channel switch buttons work as intended (switching 5 tracks at a time). 

The master fader controls master volume and transport buttons work as intended as well. Haven't exactly worked out what I want the rotary pots to do yet, I may try to bring back some of the mackie control features that I find useful but i'm undecided at the moment. 

My issue is getting the display working correctly. I can't seem to get the display to show channel names on the 5 faders that are working with the mixer. i'm not sure which part of mackie control protocol controls the "ambient" display (ambient being just when it is loaded up and in a standard view). And i'm not sure how to add new display parameters since all other parameters are controlled/selected via the learn controls. The mackie control protocol seems really complicated, so navigating all of the zones modes and controllers is a labyrinth. I do have some display working, for example when a fader is moved, the volume value comes up, with the word "volume" underneath, but not the track name.

Does anyone have any experience with controller displays/logic controller assignments? Is it even possible? or any resources on how to edit the displays of controllers. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of information about editing controllers online. If I get it set up to how I want it, I will probably create a video on how to set it up as there seems to be a few people who would like it, but haven't seen any solutions so far. I think it would be useful for people with other controllers as well if they have a User Defined mode. 

Thanks!


----------

